# Bass spots



## Bw1980 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hey guys I have never caught a smallmouth but I've always wanted to fish for them.im wondering what spots on the ohio river or any creeks that flow to the river around Cincinnati would be a spot to fish.thanks


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

Check out CreekCrawler on YouTube. He gets plenty of smallmouth action in and around Cincinnati. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bw1980 (Apr 29, 2021)

bearcat3993 said:


> Check out CreekCrawler on YouTube. He gets plenty of smallmouth action in and around Cincinnati.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted thank you


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

I believe his hometown is in SE Ohio - he fishes Hocking River a lot - but he also fishes Big Miami and Little Miami River. 
Find access to the LMR and you will find smallmouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

The LMR and the Ohio River in and around Cincy hold smallmouth. Fish minnows and shiners below riffles, in the current seams and around hard structure (rocks, pilings, etc...). I like to free line (no weight) shiners around these areas. Crawfish work too but bait fish are easier to catch and use.


----------

